# So what Remote do you use?



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Since I am new to this forum and a bit of a Remote junkie, I wanted to know what remote systems you all generally use. 

Let us know what you use. Is it for a single room or a whole house solution? Is it IR, RF, WiFi, Zigbee etc?
If any, what type of base antenna? pros? cons?

not looking for whole reviews, but just want to get an understanding of what is used typically on this board.





thanks,
Strype


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I use an RF remote, but it's a love/hate relationship. Pronto TSU-9200. It broadcasts right in the middle of the 2.4GHz spectrum and all three available channels jam up and I get "Command Failed". It is a common problem with this unit and it is pretty much unsupported by Phillips.

If you have wireless internet or live in a townhouse/condo community where people have it -- I would not recommend an RF remote unless it is well out of the band.

I have installed simple IR distro stuff for clients with great results, 2 or 3 wires, long distances, no problems


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you will find most of us use the Logitec Harmony lineup of remotes. I personally have the 880 but if you require RF then the 890 is the best choice. Bang for buck they work well and offer alot of options.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I am a certified master level URC and RTI programmer by profession. I tend to have lots of remotes around the house for many things so I can test and experiment. I also started to learn some basic Crestron programming so I can assist other Crestron programmers in the company. So, my system at home is a little overly complicated at times and changes a lot.

I have a whole house control system that run from a *RTI XP-8* control processor w/two 433 antennas to give to house RF coverage . I use this because I am controlling house lighting (RadioRa by 232), sensor trigger inputs that have to do with my landscaping irrigation system, i use timed events (lighting/irrigation/dog feeding and other experiments), 232 control of some A/V equipment ... etc.

My usual Remotes: 
Surround Rm: *RTI T3-V* wifi remote, a *RTI T2-C* rf remote. both of these do the exact same things - Surround rm A/V controls, house audio, house lighting and overrides for all my experimental timed events.

MBed Rm: *RTI T2+* rf remote - This I use for house audio and lighting control

Backyard: *RTI U2* rf only weather proof remote - This I use for my outdoor projector setup for playing Wii in the backyard :bigsmile or wtching the game) and outdoor audio control.

to be honest I love this system because I can customize almost anything .... I mean, I even made a triggered gadget that takes an input from the system to automatically drop a measured amount of dog kibble into my dogs bowl at very specific times. ... yes I'm a gadget nerd.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I use an RF remote, but it's a love/hate relationship. Pronto TSU-9200. It broadcasts right in the middle of the 2.4GHz spectrum and all three available channels jam up and I get "Command Failed". It is a common problem with this unit and it is pretty much unsupported by Phillips.
> 
> ....


Yeah I have seen this issue when a remote both stores it's macros on the remote itself and uses a non-narrow band receiver. URC switched to narrow band awhile back but I like the narrow band of RTI as well... the thing I like most are system that allow the macro chain info to be stored on the processor ...instead of the remote. This means you only have to send a short trigger burst instead of a whole chain from the remote. Especially important feature if you get lots of interference in your area.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been threatening trying out the RTI, but have been spoiled with the URC's. Currently using the 980 in the great room and have a 880 for the HT room.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Harmony One and LOVING it! 

Used to use a Marantz RC5000i (pronto).

I also use my iPhone to control my Sonos.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Urc mx-350.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I have been threatening trying out the RTI, but have been spoiled with the URC's. Currently using the 980 in the great room and have a 880 for the HT room.


yeah...well once you upgrade to RTI you will be spoiled and never look at URC again in the same light ...
one of the things I love is that you can have the IR codes live on the processor instead of the remote if you like. This helps in two ways.
1. shorter RF transmission = even less worry about rf interference
2. more memory left on the remote for cool things like please wait animations

but if you haven't got into RTI yet, hold of for a couple months till they release the two way zigbee remotes. Remotes will have to be ordered as rf or zigbee. they don't do both.
I can't wait to get my hands on a zigbee T2-c. (drools from mouth)

I will say that making the jump up to a XP-8 is a lot bigger of a jump then going to an MRF-400. price wise yes... but capability and programming wise you get so much more out of the XP-8.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Harmony 680 for me,... before Logitech came into the picture.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I had the Harmony 880 and loved it. It controled every component in my HT room including the room lights... After recently charging it though, I think I bricked it. It now only works within about 6 inches of each of the components... 

What is currently recommended as the best remote offered?


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the Harmony 880 and love it. I plan to move my components into another room in the near future so I'm hoping harmony comes up with an RF version of the ONE. I like the ergonomics of it better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ranchero (May 17, 2009)

I still love my Marantz RC2000 MK2, too bad it doesn't have PC connectivity


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I have a number of remotes. Mostly from Harmony and URC.

I have a Harmony 680, 768.

I have a MX-500, MX-800, MX-810, MX-850 and a MX-980

The MX-980 is the nicest but it is a little expensive.

For a single room remote I would say that my favorite for the money is the MX-810. I find that it has a very usable button layout and can be easily programmed. It also has a decent degree of flexibility if you work around the software.


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a harmony 525, one of the more basic models... it looks a bit less shiny and feels a bit cheap but it does what is needed ;-)


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

For the Harmony users, whats better the Harmony one or the 890?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tommy said:


> For the Harmony users, whats better the Harmony one or the 890?


The Harmony One is a great remote but bang for buck the 890 does everything you really need and is much smaller.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Tommy said:


> For the Harmony users, whats better the Harmony one or the 890?


I personally don't like the layout of the transport buttons on the 890. Having the skip/ff/rew in the middle of the button cluster is unintuitive for me and I use the skip buttons a lot so I prefer the ONE for this reason.


----------



## Alex2507 (May 10, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Urc mx-350.


I use the same thing simply because a really smart guy on another forum recommends it. 
You can read about it's functions over at URC. It sells for ~ $100 on Amazon.


----------



## dssjr85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Remotes: Crestron MLX-2, Crestron TPS-4500, RTI T3-V, URC MX-960, and CNX-B12 x4
Control Systems: Crestron CNMSX-PRO, CNX-PAD8, CNX-PVID8x4, QM-RMC x3

I love working at an a/v company.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have two Logitech Harmony ONE remotes - one for the main HT room and one for the bedroom. I absolutely love being able to reprogram or update them as and when the need arises. And the touchscreen buttons are nicely sized for easy use!


----------

